# Kirkland Chicken



## SnakeEyez (Mar 19, 2007)

Hey do any of ya know about kirkland chicken from costco? supposedly its great and tastes good too. Anybody heard of it, i plan on buyin it even though costcos is very far from where i live so i dont wanna make that trip and buy a big load (i was planning on spending MAAAD money on just chicken for during skool meal) and i dont want something that tastes bad or isnt as good for u as i thought. Or do any of ya know of a good substitute ?


----------



## ABCs (Mar 19, 2007)

Yup, each package has two good sized chicken breasts in it. Buy a bunch of those, freeze em and your good to go for awhile.


----------



## SnakeEyez (Mar 19, 2007)

ABCs said:


> Yup, each package has two good sized chicken breasts in it. Buy a bunch of those, freeze em and your good to go for awhile.



so theyre good, FINALLY lol, wats the nutritional facts on it, cant find it online. and wats the taste like?


----------



## ABCs (Mar 19, 2007)

I am at work so I can't get to one of the packages but they are good. Grill them up with alittle seasoning and they taste great... not to mention they are cheap for what you are getting. I'll get the nutrition facts on them when I get home.


----------



## SnakeEyez (Mar 19, 2007)

cool. how many does it come per set, cuz i heard that its like half a dozen or a dozen or so in the box since it is in bulk, and how much does it cost?


----------



## gsxrK3 (Mar 19, 2007)

About 6 servings/can.

60 calories, 13g protein, 0g carbs, .5g fat
200mg sodium


----------



## SnakeEyez (Mar 19, 2007)

Is there like a site that sells them online, cuz costcos (from wat i know, the only place that sells them) is VERY far away from where i live and i dont have a membership so i have to go wit some body else.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 20, 2007)

Are you talking about plain ol' Kirkland boneless chicken breast?  It's got the same nutritional content as any other boneless breast.  My Costco sells it for $2.29/lb.  That's a decent price, but if you stock up when grocery stores have sales on Purdue, Tyson, etc, you can get just as good a price on it.


----------



## SnakeEyez (Mar 20, 2007)

actually i was talkin bout the kirkland chicken that comes in a can that like u can just eat out the can or the breast that u gotta cook and all that?


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 20, 2007)

I would avoid any kind of poultry in a can. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## SnakeEyez (Mar 20, 2007)

i heard that its great even if it is in a can


----------



## ABCs (Mar 20, 2007)

I don't think the original poster was speaking of the Kirkland chicken in a can. Costco sells individually (2 to a package) wrapped boneless, skinless chicken breast. They taste good and are cost effective.


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 20, 2007)

ABCs said:


> I don't think the original poster was speaking of the Kirkland chicken in a can. Costco sells individually (2 to a package) wrapped boneless, skinless chicken breast. They taste good and are cost effective.



He is the original poster.


----------



## SnakeEyez (Mar 20, 2007)

nah i was talkin bout the kirkland chicken breast that comes in a can, i heard that that was good, my bad that i didnt specify but have u heard of the one in the can? i heard its good


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 20, 2007)

canned chicken is going to be loaded with sodium more than likely.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 20, 2007)

SnakeEyez said:


> actually i was talkin bout the kirkland chicken that comes in a can that like u can just eat out the can or the breast that u gotta cook and all that?



 

Chicken in a can?  Well, I guess it can't be any worse than fish in a can.


----------



## ABCs (Mar 20, 2007)

SnakeEyez said:


> nah i was talkin bout the kirkland chicken breast that comes in a can, i heard that that was good, my bad that i didnt specify but have u heard of the one in the can? i heard its good



Ohh my bad dude. If your heading to Costco just get the Kirkland Chicken in the packages and skip the can completely. Freeze the stuff and you can stock up on it all you want.


----------

